# FOTD - Smokey Purple Starflash!



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

I've been bored today and the weather is SHIT! so i decided to play with makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and this is what i came up with!

WHAT I USED
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*FACE*
smashbox photofinish primer
chanel double perfection foundation
urban decay de-slick powder
MAC dainty mineralize blush (love it!)
MAC sculpt n shape to contour cheekbones

*EYES*
udpp
MAC e/s electra (inner corners), Lotusland (from inner lid to centre), Smoke&diamonds (crease), Nocturnelle (outer lid and outer crease), Carbon (outer V), Nanogold (highlight)
then i applied nocturnelle and lotusland on the lower lash line blended together.
Bobbi brown gel liner (upper lashline) - granite ink
MAC feline kohl power (the staying power on this is INCREDIBLE!) - waterline
Rimmel glam'eyes mascara
MAC #35 lashes

*LIPS*
Estee Lauder lipliner - tawny
MAC lipstick - 3N
Benefit Her glossiness Lipgloss - didnt hear it from me


----------



## User93 (Aug 16, 2008)

you look awesome as always! Love the lip color! And your teeth are so white, wow, beautiful smile!


----------



## rbella (Aug 16, 2008)

God, you are gorgeous!  Looks great!


----------



## crystalado (Aug 16, 2008)

This is soo pretty!  Gorgeous eyes and lips!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Aug 16, 2008)

fabulous blending!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 16, 2008)

You look great in purples!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 16, 2008)

*~*Gorgeous!!*~*


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 16, 2008)

You're so pretty! Love those colors on you doll


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Aug 16, 2008)

Very pretty, love the falsies :]


----------



## lovelyweapon (Aug 16, 2008)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## Ivana-Maria (Aug 16, 2008)

You're always so pretty!
I like that lipstick on you ;-)


----------



## ilovegreen (Aug 16, 2008)

Great job


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 16, 2008)

You look hot Becky!! I love those lips!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 16, 2008)

this is gorgeoussssss! so girly your last two fotds have been my fav in agess! keep up the good workkkkk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



x


----------



## animacani (Aug 16, 2008)

:O:O:O:O:O:O  , you look hot girl!!    So pretty and talented!!


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 16, 2008)

This is absolutely gorgeous, I love the lips aswell


----------



## prettysecrets (Aug 16, 2008)

you are H O T!!! I love the lashes!! I love the 3rd  to last pic esp. you look like a doll!!


----------



## nunu (Aug 16, 2008)

you look gorgeous!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 16, 2008)

Gorgeous look! Purples really suit you!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 16, 2008)

so pretty, becky!


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Aug 16, 2008)

this looks so good on you, and youre so gorgeous!


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 16, 2008)

Pretty


----------



## Jacob2119 (Aug 16, 2008)

all i can say is beautiful.....and i like how you write down where each color goes


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Aug 16, 2008)

Beautiful girl!!!


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 16, 2008)

;so hot


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

thankyou


----------



## Tianik (Aug 16, 2008)

So beautiful! I'm totally going to do this look soon. You look wonderful!


----------



## bgajon (Aug 16, 2008)

You look amazing. Such a sultry look, I'll give this a try


----------



## jamie89 (Aug 16, 2008)

gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## c00ki312 (Aug 16, 2008)

hun, you look freaking gorgeous!


----------



## Hilly (Aug 16, 2008)

You're such a hottie Becky!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG you are just absolutely gorgeous!  Can I beg for a tutorial puleeease?


----------



## honeybee28 (Aug 16, 2008)

Ou i love this look...you remind me of a barbie with the very pink lips and big eyes!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow this is one of the best looks that you have done!  You are so pretty and your makeup looks so flawless from eyes to lips!  Great job!


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Aug 16, 2008)

STUNNING!!!! Very nicely blended. The lips are amazing as well. You are gorgeous


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 16, 2008)

Girl..._all one can do is quote from a dictionary now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

*flaw·less* (flô*'*lĭs) 
_adj._ 
Being entirely without flaw or imperfection. See synonyms at *perfect*.
*flawlessly* *flaw'less·ly* _adv._
*flawlessness* *flaw'less·ness* _n._ 

Keep on Keepin' on!
Thanks for posting this bit of inspiration!


----------



## MAC_mallory (Aug 16, 2008)

girl you are GORGEOUS


----------



## stv578 (Aug 17, 2008)

Gorgeous!  Both you and the look!


----------



## zerin (Aug 17, 2008)

love this look on you!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 17, 2008)

Gorgeous! You rock purples and pinks!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 17, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## Patricia (Aug 17, 2008)

so pretty

i think your looks have improved so much since you started posting


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## shmoopy (Aug 17, 2008)

Pretty! i love that it is so glam, but soft too!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 17, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## versace (Aug 17, 2008)

this look really suits you,one of your prettiest


----------



## Princess_x (Aug 17, 2008)

you're gorgeous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and so tanented, i love it! you're such a doll


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Aug 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_OMG you are just absolutely gorgeous!  Can I beg for a tutorial puleeease? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Im with Audrey.

That is gorgeous. You look so pretty and girly. 
You make me want to go out and get them colours now. And this is coming from someone who usually plays it safe with browns and bronzes


----------



## iluvmac (Aug 17, 2008)

So sexy!!


----------



## RobinG (Aug 17, 2008)

That is one very pretty look on a beautiful lady.


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 17, 2008)

Soo pretty.. Tutorial please?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 17, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 17, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Marberry (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG, I love this look!


----------



## elmo1026 (Aug 17, 2008)

Could you please do a tut of this look? I love it. I would love to try and create this look on me. thank you.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 17, 2008)

i'll try my best to do a tut


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Aug 17, 2008)

Lovely! those two starflash shadows go great together!!


----------



## Liliasmommy (Aug 18, 2008)

Georgous! Love the look and you are so pretty!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 18, 2008)

you look so good! i love the colours and this look at you! gorgeous (=


----------



## aimee (Aug 18, 2008)

sooo pretty


----------



## Jot (Aug 18, 2008)

great look hun x


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 18, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow stunning!! You look gorgeous becky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your skin looks amazing


----------



## PomPoko (Aug 18, 2008)

So HOT! Love that lip combo, and your teeth


----------



## ceci (Aug 19, 2008)

Gorgeous~~ as always


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

thanks


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 19, 2008)

You are so flawless! Your makeup is literally perfect, you always look gorgeous! 

I'd kill for your skin too!


----------



## User49 (Aug 19, 2008)

Thats stunning! I think that's my favorite one you've done so far! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## stargirl01 (Aug 20, 2008)

You are soooo pretty!! I love purples, great look!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks


----------



## imatocophobic (Aug 20, 2008)

you are waaaaay too pretty! great job!


----------



## retail_therapy (Aug 20, 2008)

Love the lashes!!  And I am totally lemming the nocturelle now.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 20, 2008)

You look super sexy


----------



## NEna<3 (Aug 29, 2008)

Omg!!! I Love It.lets Name This Look, Bombshell!


----------



## sherox (Aug 29, 2008)

pretty! i love it


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Aug 29, 2008)

B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l


----------



## NEna<3 (Aug 29, 2008)

I Love Love Love That Look!!!!!! U Look Like A Babydoll


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks everyone


----------



## TDoll (Aug 29, 2008)

Damn, Becky! You look gorgeous! I'm partial to purple looks anyway,  but this is my favorite look I've seen from you!  I bought those eye lashes too, but have been too chicken to use them.  I'm afraid of using falsies.  They look perfect! You need to come to the U.S. and teach me how to use them! lol


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 29, 2008)

you look so beautiful!

Can I ask what brushes you used?? you are an awesome blender!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_you look so beautiful!

Can I ask what brushes you used?? you are an awesome blender!_

 
i use the mac 217 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks


----------



## emeraldjewels (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## NancyNosrati (Aug 29, 2008)

Love it : )


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 29, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh wow that's so gorgeous, you look like a barbie doll! (take that as a compliment lol) 

I love that lip colour..


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks for the lovely comments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha i love barbie! thanks Kat


----------



## Norwaygirl (Aug 29, 2008)

You look amazing! I wish I had 3N lipstick. It's sooo pretty on you!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks alot norwaygirl


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Oh wow that's so gorgeous, you look like a barbie doll! (take that as a compliment lol)_

 
Seriously - exactly what I thought.  Barbie hotness!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Again, a very good thing.

Could you be more gorgeous?  Damn, girl.


----------



## jaclynashley (Aug 29, 2008)

Your like a human Barbie Doll !
This look is too *cute* ! <3


----------



## lebitters (Aug 29, 2008)

WOW!!  You are talented and the colors look fabulous on you.  Your skin is flawless as well!
Loving it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lauren


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## seonmi (Aug 29, 2008)

So beautiful!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 30, 2008)

I love this look...so HOT!!!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 9, 2009)

really spring looking and so pretty


----------



## iLLdWeeb (Jan 9, 2009)

flawless


----------



## slayervixen (Jan 9, 2009)

Sexy Minxy Barbie..this is just beautiful.


----------



## ladyv (Jan 10, 2009)

Ahhh!! so pretty! I'm so jealous, those colors together(pink&purple) never work for me


----------



## Debbie_57 (Jan 10, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## marley20 (Jan 10, 2009)

your gorgeous!...love this look!


----------



## Kimmy4205 (Jan 11, 2009)

you look like a barbie in a good way. holy crap could you get anymore perfect/


----------



## sooperficial (Jan 12, 2009)

Simply gorgeous!


----------

